# most unique fish in your tank?



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

what are the most unique fish out there? cichlids preferably but all other accepted!! i have a couple of green sunfish in a tank ... and my cichlid tank but not much unique in there...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmm...not very unique, but I have 4 black kuli loaches. they can tell the weather (when a low pressure front comes in, they go nuts, alerting me of rain...they are actually pretty accurate!) and they also have spikes under their eyes. so I would say they are the most unique fish I have.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have two fish, that in all probability I am the only person in the world in possession of.....


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> I have two fish, that in all probability I am the only person in the world in possession of.....


Well dang, I guess we have a winner :lol:

My most unique fish? My Uaru I guess, nothing very unique about my other fish (in my sig), though my oscar is a character :wink:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

fogelhound...are you going to tell us exactly what _species_ these fish are? I'm iching to know. opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, they aren't a species at all... a hybridization between Neolamprologus buescheri Gombe, and Neolamprologus nigriventris. :lol: :thumb: :wink:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

There's nothing unique in my tank, everything is plain.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

my most unique is a pumpkinseed sunfish. lives with my big americans and does well. i also have a spotted raphael catfish.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing super rare but I have a 8.5" Rhamphochromis.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

wow fogelhound...your soooo funny.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's see pics of all of these unique fish!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my Uaru, he's not really colorful yet, but hopefully as he grows he'll color up more



















And since someone said a spotted raphael was unique, here's mine


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Rhamphochromis, not a great picture but only one already uploaded on photobucket


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

here are my spotted raphael cat and pumpkinseed sunfish


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

irondan said:


> my most unique is a pumpkinseed sunfish. lives with my big americans and does well. i also have a spotted raphael catfish.


Neat I used to have some Orange Spotted sunfish, and long eared sunfish, as well as many darters, and many other native fish to Ohio.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, that pumkinseed sunfish is pretty.

Well, I guess my most unique fish would be my Ctenopoma Acutirostre (the one in my avatar).

Here's a pic of when he was a baby.









And a more recent pic


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice looking fish, very cool


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Dunno about unique, finally got some (lousy) pics tho.

L. Caeruleus (Londo Bay)









Ps. Elongatus Usisya


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

GTZ said:


> L. Caeruleus (Londo Bay)


I have some fish that look just like this, with a iridescent blue tint that comes out occasionally, based on their mood. I accidentally bought them with a bunch of yellow labs; as they grew up I assumed that they were just poorly bred.... now I must read up, because this might be what they are.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

jchild40 said:


> I have some fish that look just like this, with a iridescent blue tint that comes out occasionally, based on their mood. I accidentally bought them with a bunch of yellow labs; as they grew up I assumed that they were just poorly bred.... now I must read up, because this might be what they are.


Well, you can start here and let me know what you discover. I'm going by the Ad Konings pic below from www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=54 and calling mine Londo Bay whether it's accurate or not, lol.
They were sold as Nkali.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

hmmm.... I'm back to thinking that they are a hybrid. They look just like that, but have a flatter face, similar to a greshakei.


----------



## m1aman (Jan 3, 2011)

irondan said:


> here are my spotted raphael cat and pumpkinseed sunfish


I have a few hundred Pumpkinseeds in a 1 acre pond in front of my house. They are better looking then that picture shows.


----------



## ramcrazy (May 7, 2004)

cool pic of the raphael cat! That is one ugly looking fish though.  Very prehistoric looking!


----------



## seaSpa (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone have Ecsenius australianus?
This fish from Indo-West Pacific. It also occasionally makes its way into the aquarium trade. It grows to a size of 9 centimeters in length.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well he's not rare or special or expensive, but I have a little fry in my tank that's about 3 months old. I stripped his momma, but when I put her back into the main tank she let one little one slipped. I thought "Oh, what a shame, but not bad for my first time stripping!". Couple weeks later, he came crawling out of the substrate. Now, at three months, he swims along side the other fish, still burrows in the rocks, even chases off some of the smaller Afra (which are still twice his size). So he's my most "unique" fish, it's rare (I'm told) to have fry survive in a Cichlid tank, and to have one this boisterous is just that much cooler


----------



## backpacker369 (Jan 25, 2011)

not super unusual but I have my self a 9 Inch female frontosa


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a balloon form Telmatochromis temporalis, its a strange looking fish.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Mine would be Divandu albimarginatus

















and Astatotilapia desfontainii


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Not rare by any means but I have two juvi blue dolphins. Hard to come by in my area. Only seen 1 before.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Not rare by any means but I have two juvi blue dolphins. Hard to come by in my area. Only seen 1 before.


----------

